
How hard is it for a middle-age man to hit a major-league home run? - kareemm
https://www.si.com/longform/2017/home-run-quest-mlb/index.html
======
ravedave5
Over 38,000 practice swings hard. Wow. Really puts professional athlete's jobs
in perspective.

